# Going Green?



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Just wondering, I've been doing a lot of reading lately on going totally green with the tanks, using microbal/enzyme type additives, and fore-going the chemicals. Like I said, I've been doing the reading, but would like some first hand reports (good or bad) from anyone here that has tried it.

Tim


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Not me -- if DOW CHEMICAL doesn't make it -- i don't use it -- LOL -- I love knowing that there ain't a chance in heck that anything at all is alive down there ...


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I've been using the Thetford SupremeGreen toss-in's with our new rig with no problems. In all reality I don't left stuff sit in the tanks all that long anyway.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Just wondering, I've been doing a lot of reading lately on going totally green with the tanks, using microbal/enzyme type additives, and fore-going the chemicals. Like I said, I've been doing the reading, but would like some first hand reports (good or bad) from anyone here that has tried it.
> 
> Tim


I've been using some microbial/enzyme additives and like it better than the harsher type stuff. I had a really bad odor coming from my tank last year and tried back flushing and refilling the tank and adding chems and everything and could not get it to stop stinking. Used some RV-trine Dry http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...ks/skunum=21165 and it work really well. The next time I dumped I got a bunch of stuff out that would not come out with the cheap stuff from Wal-mart or with the soap/Calgon treatment. Made a believer out of me. Only problem is trying to find it besides ordering it. This stuff is like Rid-X only stronger and more concentrated.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Call me old fashioned, I stick with the stuff that I know works for us...

Just a 6 oz bottle of Liquid Magic in the tank each time we camp









Hey! It even says it's environmentally safe if disposed of properly...Now how can I argue with that one??


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Call me old fashioned, I stick with the stuff that I know works for us...
> 
> Just a 6 oz bottle of Liquid Magic in the tank each time we camp
> 
> ...


Seems like your doing your part for the black tank.....now what about that 8mpg TV?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> now what about that 8mpg TV?


Hey! We got rid of our Suburban over a year ago...
















The Dodge is getting over 15mpg while towing


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> now what about that 8mpg TV?


Hey! We got rid of our Suburban over a year ago...
















The Dodge is getting over 15mpg while towing








[/quote]

You're kidding? 15mpg would be awesome. I'm happy if mine hits 10mpg while towing....but normally it is arond 8-9


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

That wasn't even a subtle high jack...









Good info on the RV-Trine. That is one of the products I've been looking at. Thanks for the info Larry.

Tim


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Just wondering, I've been doing a lot of reading lately on going totally green with the tanks, using microbal/enzyme type additives, and fore-going the chemicals. Like I said, I've been doing the reading, but would like some first hand reports (good or bad) from anyone here that has tried it.
> 
> Tim


We've been using KO from West Marine since the middle of last year. We haven't had the first foul oder. Eco-Save is supposed to be another good product, it comes in liquid and granules. Most KOA's sell it in their camp stores. I'm probably going to try the Eco-Save when I run out of the KO, as the KO can get expensive if you camp alot. Some may disagree with this type of treatments capabilities but I've had nothing but success with them and as I mentioned earlier no bad odors like we did with the drop-ins. Try it, if it works for you keep doing it, if not try something else. Here is a link to Eco-Save's website. Click Here

Good Luck,
Brad


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Ghosty said:


> Not me -- if DOW CHEMICAL doesn't make it -- i don't use it -- LOL -- I love knowing that there ain't a chance in heck that anything at all is alive down there ...


Oh yes,Please support Dow Chemical..........retired from there









Ok we do use lots of "stay green" products too.........not at the same time mind you...LOL


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Based on a similar discussion last year, I joined the crowd that doesn't even use chemicals at all for short trips. No regrets (or funky smells any worse than with them).


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> That wasn't even a subtle high jack...


Quilty as charged...


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

We've been using Odorlos but recently it has still been stinking but only when you flush for a few seconds.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

skippershe said:


> now what about that 8mpg TV?


Hey! We got rid of our Suburban over a year ago...
















The Dodge is getting over 15mpg while towing








[/quote]

Wow 15 that is awesome, I think I need to look at the Dodge trucks. I'm hoping the price goes down with the high gas prices so I can get a good deal.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> now what about that 8mpg TV?


Hey! We got rid of our Suburban over a year ago...
















The Dodge is getting over 15mpg while towing








[/quote]

Wow 15 that is awesome, I think I need to look at the Dodge trucks. I'm hoping the price goes down with the high gas prices so I can get a good deal.








[/quote]

Not to promote the continued hijacking, but on our last trip, 350 miles all interstate, we averaged 12mpg towing and we have less than 7,000 miles on it. I can't imagine what we'll get when its supposed to be broken in at 20K. With diesel prices now I'm not trying to get to 20K too fast though.

Brad


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

We use Odorless and have for several years with great success. We had trouble once but realized that we went a month without replinishing it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jitch388 said:


> We use Odorless and have for several years with great success. We had trouble once but realized that we went a month without replinishing it.


Wow....a month without using any? Guessing it was just sitting there and not being used during this time....????


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Yeah, sitting in the yard. However it was the entire month of September last year. And in SC September is still Hauuuuught!!


----------

